# Halo 2 Demo for PC



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey all!

My friend just got the halo 2 demo  at best buy....but when i went it wasnt there anymore (it was free), since it was free  ...could any1 post it on here? or is that illegal?   

~BK


----------



## shade448 (Feb 17, 2004)

halo 2 demo at best buy....  there not going to make a pc version.


----------



## Di3t_C0ke (Nov 27, 2003)

ur freind i believe is lieing. They would not realease Halo 2 for PC b4 Halo 2 on Xbox because most of there money I guarentee comes from the Xbox version. Because when peeps bought xbox the game u had to get was Halo.


----------



## QuikBMWkid (Jun 4, 2004)

man.. i wish there was any demo out for halo 2, i would be all over that....


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

What your friend got was a disc full of Halo 2 movies. Not the actual game.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

nah...he was describing it to me...it sounded like he actually had it...like he knew all the new weapons and vehicles etc...he said the disc had the making of halo 2, halo2 movies, etc...then it had a demo disc with the first level of the game and multiplayer on it just like the halo 1 demo....still he might be lying...but if any1 knos anything about it just post here


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

He could get the weapons and stuff from the demos. I almost promise, there's no playable demo yet. If you want some movies and stuff, check out this.
http://games.teamxbox.com/xbox/472/Halo-2#movies

Almost promise. I doubt something as big as this would get by me.
Anyway, development is focused on the Xbox for now, as it will be coming out first on xbox. Yes, PC is very similar to Xbox, but I doubt Bungie has any extra hands to make a pc demo of halo 2.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm yea...now that i think about it mayb ur right  ...thx for the links m8  

~BK


----------



## OhNos111 (Nov 5, 2003)

colman77 said:


> He could get the weapons and stuff from the demos. I almost promise, there's no playable demo yet. If you want some movies and stuff, check out this.
> http://games.teamxbox.com/xbox/472/Halo-2#movies
> 
> Almost promise. I doubt something as big as this would get by me.
> Anyway, development is focused on the Xbox for now, as it will be coming out first on xbox. Yes, PC is very similar to Xbox, but I doubt Bungie has any extra hands to make a pc demo of halo 2.


There is a playable demo of Halo 2. The only problem is that it was only ran at E3 and will NOT be released to the public.

Sorry guy but your friends is wrong. I know of that disc you are speaking of and it contains no playable version of Halo 2.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

OhNos111 said:


> There is a playable demo of Halo 2. The only problem is that it was only ran at E3 and will NOT be released to the public.
> 
> Sorry guy but your friends is wrong. I know of that disc you are speaking of and it contains no playable version of Halo 2.


okay...ill just give up


----------



## Di3t_C0ke (Nov 27, 2003)

srry to spoil ur fun. woulda been kkool if they did realease a demo.


----------



## bkatz540 (Oct 23, 2003)

well its okay


----------

